# finger mass ?



## codedog (Aug 18, 2011)

Path report came back as a supernumerary digit-dx code 755.01
, but cant find CPT CODE for this procedure- any ideas ?POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES:	 left little finger mass.

PROCEDURES PERFORMED:	Excisional biopsy of right chest soft tissue mass and excisional biopsy of left little finger mass.

ANESTHESIA:	MAC.
ESTIMATED BLOOD LOSS:	Minimal.

CLINICAL HISTORY:   a small appendage on the lateral aspect of her left finger, which appeared to be an accessory digit, which does not appear to have bone within it.  Which the patient desires removal.

PROCEDURE IN DETAIL:  The patient was brought into the operating room and placed on the operating room table in a supine position.  The left hand and the was prepped and draped in a sterile fashion.  Attention was t turned towards the left hand.  2 cc of 1% lidocaine were used for local anesthesia.  An elliptical incision measuring approximately 1 cm in length was made to excise this mass with grossly negative margins.  There was no sign of infection.  Hemostasis was achieved with electrocautery.  All dissection was superficial.  The skin was closed with three interrupted 4-0 nylon sutures.


----------



## Laxwido (Aug 18, 2011)

We do a bunch of these.  
CPT coding guidance directs us to 11200 if there is NO bone involved.  If you still have your 2008 CPT book (yes, i keep my old books, as the coding tidbits seem to disappear year to year) under 26254 CPT directs you:
"For excision of polydactylous digit, soft tissue only, use 11200" 

Hope that helps!  I can scan you the CPT page if you'd like to see it.


----------



## codedog (Aug 18, 2011)

thank you vey much


----------

